# الأجهزة الطبية



## aidsami (15 أكتوبر 2012)

* الأجهزة الطبية*

 
*ملاحظة:*

*تعليمات هامة حول التحميل*

بعد العد التنازلي اضغط على المستطيل الذي سيظهر في في أعلى الصفحة الى اليمين
(wait 5 seconds and click "*Skip Ad*" at the top right)





الكتب:



*أجهزة طبية 1 عملي.pdf*​ * تحميل الملف 

*​ 
*أجهزة طبية 1 نظري.pdf*
* تحميل الملف 

*​ 
*آلات كهر بائية للأجهزة الطبية عملي.pdf*
* تحميل الملف 

*​ 
*آلات كهر بائية للأجهزة الطبية نظري.pdf*
* تحميل الملف 

*​ 
*اجهزة القياس الطبية عملي.pdf*
* تحميل الملف 

*​ 
*اجهزة القياس الطبية نظري.pdf*
* تحميل الملف 

*​ 
*اجهزة المعايرة الطبية _عملي.pdf*
* تحميل الملف 

*​ 
*ادارة الصيانة الطبية.pdf*
* تحميل الملف 

*​ 
*الأجهزة الطبية -2 عملي.pdf*
* تحميل الملف 

*​ 
*الأجهزة الطبية -2 نظري.pdf*
* تحميل الملف 

*​ 
*الإشارات الطبية الحيوية.pdf*
* تحميل الملف 

*​ *
التشريح ووظائف الأعضاء 2.pdf*​ * تحميل الملف *​ ​ *التشريح ووظائف الأعضاء-1.pdf*​ * تحميل الملف 

*​ 
*السلامة المهنية.pdf*
* تحميل الملف 

*​ 
*تطبيقات الحاسب في الطب.pdf*
* تحميل الملف 

*​ 
*دوائر إلكترونية - عملي.pdf*
* تحميل الملف 

*​ 
*دوائر إلكترونية - نظري.pdf*
* تحميل الملف 

*​ 
*دوائر منطقيه - عملي.pdf*
* تحميل الملف 

*​ 
*دوائر منطقيه - نظري.pdf*
* تحميل الملف*
*
عناصر إلكترونية _نظري.pdf*
* تحميل الملف 

*
​ 
*عناصر إلكترونية عملي.pdf*
* تحميل الملف 

*​ 
*هندسة كهربائية -1 نظري.pdf*
* تحميل الملف 

*​ 
*هندسة كهربائية-1-عملي.pdf*
* تحميل الملف 

*​ *
هندسة كهربائية-2 نظري.pdf*​ * تحميل الملف *​ *
هندسه كهربائيه 2- عملي.pdf*
* تحميل الملف 

*

*ورشة الكترونيات اساسية.pdf*
* تحميل الملف 

*


*ورشة تأهيلية.pdf*
* تحميل الملف 




*
 
*المصدر:
*
كتب علمية في شتى المجالات
 
من هنا:


 
*شكرااااااااا جزيلا *
*لعدم ذهابك دون رد*
​ 
​


----------



## aidsami (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*المصدر:
*
كتب علمية في شتى المجالات
 
من هنا:
​


----------



## m kamel 74 (30 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 
الموضوع جميل وشيق


----------



## العيون الدامعة (30 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم أخي لا يوجد ملفات اذا ممكن تحقق وتشوفها


----------



## aidsami (1 نوفمبر 2012)

العيون الدامعة قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي لا يوجد ملفات اذا ممكن تحقق وتشوفها



شكرااااااااا للتنبيه

الرابط من هنا
كتب تعليمية في شتى المجالات: الأجهزة الطبية

اذا كانت الروابط لا تعمل، ارجو العودة مرة أخرى


----------



## aidsami (1 نوفمبر 2012)

m kamel 74 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> الموضوع جميل وشيق



شكرااا للمرور العطر.


----------



## العيون الدامعة (1 نوفمبر 2012)

أخي الكريم الروابط ايضا لا تعمل ، مشكوووور على جهودك


----------



## mohammed.madani (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mansterya (4 نوفمبر 2012)

الرابط لاتعمل اخي الكريم


----------



## aidsami (5 نوفمبر 2012)

mansterya قال:


> الرابط لاتعمل اخي الكريم




الرابط من هنا
كتب تعليمية في شتى المجالات: الأجهزة الطبية

حاليا انها تعمل أرجو الاسراع بالتحميل.

اذا كانت الروابط لا تعمل، ارجو العودة مرة أخرى 





mohammed.madani قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير



الله يجزيك بكل خير


----------



## akeely raft (14 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي ...


----------



## م . اشرف حمدي (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الروابط مازالت لا تعمل


----------



## م . اشرف حمدي (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا ولكن الروابط لا تعمل_​_


----------



## براءة دهام (4 مارس 2015)

الروابط لا تعمل:87:


----------

